# More Flowerpictures from Holland



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

I've made some pictures of my flowers.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

You always make me wish I had a green thumb. Your flowers are gorgeous.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Those are sooooo beautiful! You must be an amazing gardner!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Those flowers are beautiful! I recognise the black eyed susan vine! I have had both the yellow and orange ones. I think I see a fushia,the bloom of a hosta,a begonia,and is the pink one a hydranga? 

:clap2: Beautiful photos! :clap2:


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Your flowers and photography are amazing. I feel like I could reach out and touch them.
What type of camera do you use?


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovely!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh it just is so beautiful. Thanks for the garden tour!


----------

